# Things to Chew On



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm looking for chew treats that will keep Bella entertained for a little while and also something for her to chew on that doesnt break in 5 minutes like all the toys I get her. 

I know rawhides are not good for our beloved dogs. But what about cow/pig ears? My local feed store that I get her food at has Hockey, Meaty Knuckle, and Porky Bones. They also have Twin Hoofers Dog Treats. Are those safe for her to chew on?

Any input on the above would be very helpful. Or your suggestions on things for her to chew.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Pitlover0718 said:


> I'm looking for chew treats that will keep Bella entertained for a little while and also something for her to chew on that doesnt break in 5 minutes like all the toys I get her.
> 
> I know rawhides are not good for our beloved dogs. But what about cow/pig ears? My local feed store that I get her food at has Hockey, Meaty Knuckle, and Porky Bones. They also have Twin Hoofers Dog Treats. Are those safe for her to chew on?
> 
> Any input on the above would be very helpful. Or your suggestions on things for her to chew.


Raw bones are good but not the cooked ones as they splinter. 
Pig ears last about 2 minutes tops with Tasha and they are very fattening. 
They are also the most highly valued treat she has ever had and it is almost impossible getting it back from her once you give it to her.

Those bully sticks that are made out of dried cow tendon or muscle, whatever it is, are good as well but they are so expensive.

Maybe someone else can offer some better ideas.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Just take a good look at the bone chews, if they look dark, like bbq or smoked, than they have been cooked, and you should steer clear. You can layer peanut butter and treats inside a kong, and then freeze it. My grandmother used to get slices of bone that were uncooked, and once the dogs ate out the marrow, she would put peanut butter in it for the dogs, at each refill there was less and less bone left lol.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

nylabones are great


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

cut used car tire, and give her a piece. it lasts very long  
or some toys that are from full gum. like Kongo, or how you call it, i dont know..

tyre always helps at us. and you can cut it on as big piece as you want, so she cannot swallow it, and she can still take it into house too.


otherwise, as i said..some toys from pet shop, made from full gum, like Kong is great


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Im not sure if the bones are cooked. I will have to look closer at them the next time I go up there.

Never thought of using a tire. Thats a good idea and not hard for me to get a hold of seeing as my father-in-law works at a mechanic shop. The only things is, when she has a chew toy, she likes to pull pieces off and I guess swallow them. Is it easy to pull a tire apart? Or would she just chew on it?

If the bones are cooked, I will try a Kong. I know she will go nuts over either one since they will smell yummy. lol.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

i get these milkbone things they don't plinter the more jay chews on it it gets kinda soft and then she rips off the softs ...she works on them all day a 6" lasts about 2 weeks (if she doesn't lose it) and they are like 2 bucks. I get her these other bones...cant remember what they are called but it sharpens her teeth and cleans them (and takes care of the halitosis lol) DENTURE BONE>? . . . . CANT REMEMBER


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Tire's are great for dogs to chew on but I always cut the wires out of the rim part...










Also bowling balls, just make sure they don't get crazy with them and break there teeth...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Pitlover0718 said:


> I'm looking for chew treats that will keep Bella entertained for a little while and also something for her to chew on that doesnt break in 5 minutes like all the toys I get her.
> 
> I know rawhides are not good for our beloved dogs. But what about cow/pig ears? My local feed store that I get her food at has Hockey, Meaty Knuckle, and Porky Bones. They also have Twin Hoofers Dog Treats. Are those safe for her to chew on?
> 
> Any input on the above would be very helpful. Or your suggestions on things for her to chew.


Nylabones! They work like a charm, are practically indestructible & carpet/furniture friendly. The other items you listed work great too! Although I liked the photo of the tire


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Pitlover0718 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Im not sure if the bones are cooked. I will have to look closer at them the next time I go up there.
> 
> ...


I heard Kongs are great.


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks eveyone for the suggestions!! Now I have many things I can trial and error with. Hopefully, they will all work so she can have different things to chew on and not just the same ol' thing all the time.

Brandys_BabyJayda.. I think I know what you are talking about. I got something for Bella a couple of times that is called Dental Bone or something. It was like 8 inches long and if I would allow her, she would chew/eat the whole thing in a couple of hours. Once she starts chewing, she doesnt stop until it is gone or demolished. lol.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

if your dogs a big chewer kongs get destroyed in a couple minutes. nismo was destroying kongs at 6 months old


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

I've found that kongs are about the minimum toughness I would use for a super chewer lol..Indi can destroy just about anything! Some of the tough plastic bones or real tough rubber toys can work, but sometimes dogs might find them boring. What I recommend (and this works quite well for Indi) is to throw the boring toy in a bag of food and shake it around...once it is good and food smelling the dog should go nuts for it. Tada! No more chewing on the wrong item hahaha, ie my couch, coasters, pillows, or other dog.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

I give my puppy a kong at the moment and stick the odd treat inside or the kong chicken paste squirted inside. She loves it.
She's only 7 weeks old so it should last a while.


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> if your dogs a big chewer kongs get destroyed in a couple minutes. nismo was destroying kongs at 6 months old


She is a big chewer! Ever since we brought her home at 3.5 months, she has been a super chewer but I thought maybe it would pass once she wasnt teething. (wishful thinking :hammer


----------



## ROXY_N_ROKKO (Aug 14, 2009)

They sell tires for dogs at petsmart and petco...ive bought a nylabone for my 8 week apbt but my amstaff got a hold of it, and she thinks its a regular bone so she bites down hard and ends up making herself bleed, so think about that before you buy it


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ROXY_N_ROKKO said:


> They sell tires for dogs at petsmart and petco...ive bought a nylabone for my 8 week apbt but my amstaff got a hold of it, and she thinks its a regular bone so she bites down hard and ends up making herself bleed, so think about that before you buy it


They have nylabone's for puppies which are less dense & softer chew for the puppy. The flex chew/puppy products are what I started out with & observing him seemed to do fine... I haven't tried the tires myself, but will check'em out.

Nylabone Products Non-Edible Flexible Chews
Nylabone Products Puppy
Nylabone Products Edibles
http://www.petco.com/product/109394...e-Arctic-Pop-Dog-Toy.aspx?CoreCat=DogSFC_Toys
http://www.petco.com/product/104696...-KONG Goodie Bone Toy for Dogs-104696#details


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

I was looking at treats for her. I saw these at Wal Mart. Hartz.com : Hartz® Oinkies® Pig Skin Twists Treats for Dogs (I couldnt find the link on Wal Mart's website) I read online that pig skin is better than rawhide because it is digestible. I was wondering if anyone has given there dog pig skin?

I know these wont last long. Im just looking for some new treats for her. She currently gets the Milkbone treats and she does go crazy over them. I just want to give her a little variety.


----------



## whiskeythewickedchampion (Apr 27, 2009)

Maddog said:


> cut used car tire, and give her a piece. it lasts very long
> or some toys that are from full gum. like Kongo, or how you call it, i dont know..
> 
> tyre always helps at us. and you can cut it on as big piece as you want, so she cannot swallow it, and she can still take it into house too.
> ...


Last time I gave my dog some tire, he was throwing up all night. I would be a very careful with that. My pit bulls often time tear up toys (tires included) into tiny pieces as they gnaw and it ends up in their stomach and I think there is something in the tire that definitely makes them very sick. I had to take him into the pet emergency room for a shot to stop the vomiting.


----------



## whiskeythewickedchampion (Apr 27, 2009)

Pitlover0718 said:


> I'm looking for chew treats that will keep Bella entertained for a little while and also something for her to chew on that doesnt break in 5 minutes like all the toys I get her.
> 
> I know rawhides are not good for our beloved dogs. But what about cow/pig ears? My local feed store that I get her food at has Hockey, Meaty Knuckle, and Porky Bones. They also have Twin Hoofers Dog Treats. Are those safe for her to chew on?
> 
> Any input on the above would be very helpful. Or your suggestions on things for her to chew.


I noticed that no one really emphasized anything in regards to the "Twin Hoofers Dog Treats." Can anyone shed some light on their experiences with them and whether or not they are good for our dogs? I was considering buying one to try it out with my pit but do not want to end up regretting it.

Thanks!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

This thread is a few years old, many of the original posters aren't active on the forum anymore so don't be surprised if you don't get a response.


----------

